# Cheap HF DC



## dgscott (Sep 2, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a Labor Day sale on their 2hp dust collector -- $159. Add a 20% coupon, and you have the beginnings of a good dc system. Add a Wynn canister and you've got a pretty good collector. The HF collector is only 5 microns out of the box, but the Wynn canister (a direct fit, runs for about $100), takes that down to 0.5 microns.

Doug


----------



## marter1229 (Sep 2, 2010)

Rocklers is 5 microns out of the box, and nobody complaines about theirs.
The HF seems to be much better.

Terry


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really wish I was near a HF - I'd be picking this one up today!  

Andrew


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2010)

My first DC was a HF and I loved it. But I got a deal on a much bigger Delta so I only use the HF occasionally.


----------



## dgscott (Sep 2, 2010)

I gotta say, I think this item is one of the hidden gems in the HF catalog. Solid as a rock, reasonably priced, easily adapted to high efficiency use. Love mine.
Doug


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll have to see if they can ship it...doubtful, but it would be nice! 

Andrew


----------



## Fred (Sep 3, 2010)

With the canister upgrade I would rate this unit up to the efficiency of the JET DC1200. My neighbor has this unit and is very pleased with it. I have the JET 1200 and have watched both units operate with equal results.

I am off in the morning to get this unit and will convert the plastic bag out and replace it with a cut down 55gal poly drum with the Thien baffle installed in the vacuum ring of the HF unit. I already have my JET with the baffle installed in the vacuum ring and it is VERY efficient in keeping the canister filter cleaner than ever. A pre-separator is in-line with the JET and about 95% of the fine dust is now staying in the lower bag and out of the canister. A vaccum power increase has been observed as the filter stays cleaner than before the baffle addition was made.

I am a very happy camper indeed with the converted setup so far. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## andyk (Sep 3, 2010)

I have that exact setup with the Wynn filter. The filter is a little pricey so you still have about $300 invested, but you can't put a price on clean air....


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 3, 2010)

Watch CL. I got my HF 2hp for $50. The older one with both cloth bags, not the new one with one cloth and one plastic. MUCH more airflow this way if you don't buy a Wynn filter.

Too bad I can't use it yet. Only one 110 circuit. Yikes. All it's good for right now is cleanup.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Sep 3, 2010)

Where is the 20% coupon?  Is it a web coupon/code?



dgscott said:


> Harbor Freight has a Labor Day sale on their 2hp dust collector -- $159. Add a 20% coupon, and you have the beginnings of a good dc system. Add a Wynn canister and you've got a pretty good collector. The HF collector is only 5 microns out of the box, but the Wynn canister (a direct fit, runs for about $100), takes that down to 0.5 microns.
> 
> Doug


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 3, 2010)

We bought a HF 2hp DC a few years ago.  At that time, HF also sold a .5 micron canister adapter kit, so we bought one.  That thing does a great job of collecting dust.  In fact, our home shop is in our garage where I also keep my mid-life crisis convertible.  Much of the time, I have it stored without the cover on and it rarely has any dust on it.


----------



## dgscott (Sep 3, 2010)

writeitdown said:


> Where is the 20% coupon?  Is it a web coupon/code?
> 
> You can find the 20% coupon just about everywhere -- woodworking mags, on line, popular mechanics mags.
> Doug


----------



## medemt (Sep 3, 2010)

Fred,
Not sure what all that means, but it sounds good. I sure would like to better understand what it is you are doing. What is a"Thein baffle"? I would like to purchase the HF DC this weekend, but would also like to have very good filtration. If you could either elaborate further here or PM me, I would be very appreciative. Sure would like to see a picture of how yours ends up.

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## medemt (Sep 3, 2010)

dgscott said:


> Harbor Freight has a Labor Day sale on their 2hp dust collector -- $159. Add a 20% coupon, and you have the beginnings of a good dc system. Add a Wynn canister and you've got a pretty good collector. The HF collector is only 5 microns out of the box, but the Wynn canister (a direct fit, runs for about $100), takes that down to 0.5 microns.
> 
> Doug



Doug,

Where does one get a "Wynn canister"?

Dan


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 3, 2010)

Wynn:
http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm



Will HF honor the 20% coupon with the sale price?????

.


----------



## dgscott (Sep 3, 2010)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Will HF honor the 20% coupon with the sale price?????.



I can't guarantee it, but I bought my DC from Harbor Freight in Albuquerque when it was on sale, and they honored the coupon. I turned around with another 20% coupon and bought their $49 accessory kit. They even had some nice young guy load it all in my SUV! Can't beat that with a stick!
Doug


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 3, 2010)

They always have honored the coupons with sales for me. YMMV.


----------



## soligen (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone know how loud this DC is?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 3, 2010)

I took a reading off a friends' with my Db Android app and it said 82Db. Kinda loud compared to others. My Delta 50-850 came in at 74Db

Some comparison info here, see the 6th or 7th page:

http://eberhardt.bz/GME_Wood_Land/GME_Woodworking_Stuff/4_Information/4_Dust_Collector_Review.pdf

The HF isn't listed...

.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a HF/DC with Wynn Cartridge, in a small shop and it is very loud. It's a toss up between my 16 gal contractor shop-vac and DC for loudness. I'm used to the noise now.

At the time bought the HF DC and Wynn Cartridge filter, was the best bang for my bucks. Not sure if that is still true.


----------



## aweiss44 (Sep 3, 2010)

i'm gonnhave to look into this. 
they do ship it. it's only 14bucks to ship to ny.


now i gotta try and find a coupon somewhere. i don't get any mags that have the coupons in them unfortunatly.


----------



## Billman (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to pull the trigger on this online as well but can not find a coupon. Does anyone have access to a coupon code they are willing to share that I can input when ordering online?


----------



## aweiss44 (Sep 6, 2010)

bill, can't seem to find a coupon valid for online, only in store. if i get time tomorow, i might try calling them and seeing if they'll accept the in-store one over the phone.  if i find one i'll let you know.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had one of these with the Wynn Canister for years.  Fact is when I bought the canister it was only around $80.  Looks like there has been some price increases.  The only problem I have ever heard about them is some have had to replace the on/off switch.  seems like it is pretty rare and not a big deal.  The only problem I have had with mine is the plastic bags I bought at the time I bought the canister are very difficult to put on.  I have to heat them with a hair dryer to stretch them a little.  I think I read they now have ones that fit.  The other problem is I just forget to use it enough!


----------



## Billman (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I am just looking at it as a beginning entry into dust collection since I don't have much, and should start being more proactive in that area to avoid any of the issues I have seen others talk about on here.

At $159, it's hard to pass up.  I am still hoping someone can come up with a online discount code so I can shave even a few more bucks off of it, since I am 2 hours away from Harbor Freight this week, and the $14 in shipping will be cheaper than the fuel and time for me to go there in person.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 6, 2010)

Keep in mind that it doesn't come with anything. You'll need at a minimum a 6" hose and a way to attach it to your lathe. 

Only large tools have 6" ports, like my table saw. The rest are 4" or 2 1/2" and you'll need adapters and such.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, is it on line today ,because I just got off the phone with the one in San antonio and they are as dumb as the door handle(dummy) they had no idea what I ws talking about.


----------



## Billman (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, it is. Here is the link.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


----------



## Billman (Sep 6, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Keep in mind that it doesn't come with anything. You'll need at a minimum a 6" hose and a way to attach it to your lathe.


Thanks Don. Actually, since Harbor Freight does things the cheap way they have a V coming off the intake with 2 four inch only intakes (no option for a 6 inch).  I will also probably get their Dust Collector Accessory Kit which has 2 pieces of 10 foot 4 inch dia hose, 2 plastic blast gates, 10 clamps, a Y split, adapter for table saw, and couple other things.

It's on sale too, only $5 (10%) discount (not the 40% off like the DC), but its better than no discount at all.

As far attaching it to the lathe.... If I remember correctly, Curtis made a nifty little hood/box that he did a tutorial about I think I may have to try.  If that doesn't work, PSI make a hood that is priced right and looks like it'll do the job.


----------



## corian king (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello All!!! I have the jet dc 1200 and I have been trying to find some type of metal or plastic container that will fit under the canister so I can do away with the bags.
Does anyone here have a suggestion on that and where I might it.
Thanks!
JIM


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 6, 2010)

Hmm... My older version of that DC has two 6" coming off. Are you sure those are 4" on the new one?


----------



## Billman (Sep 6, 2010)

Documentation says 4 inches.  I looked it over a few months ago in the store, but honestly can not recall what I saw specifically.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 7, 2010)

any one on line that found that %20 discount that can help. I have to go to the store since they found one for me it has to be before 11:00 Am, which is now 9:10 am.


----------

